# OMG amzing looking snake



## dylan-rocks (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

is that for real? if it is what else can i say but WOW...


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 14, 2011)

It's an african gaboon viper


----------



## unseen (Jul 14, 2011)

Bitis gabonica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia there it is


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely 'for real'.

It's a Gaboon Viper (_Bitis gabonica_) - this would definitely be my all time favourite snake species.


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 14, 2011)

largest fangs in the world i believe?

amazing looking snake


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 14, 2011)

since when did i give you permission to post pics of my snakes?


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Jul 14, 2011)

its a female


----------



## camcamcam (Jul 14, 2011)

That's an amazing snake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 14, 2011)

Their do have formidable fangs.


----------



## SYNeR (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 14, 2011)

Now THOSE are fangs!


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 14, 2011)

I watched a show once where they had caught a Gaboon Viper and were taking measurements, dna etc.

The handler had it around the head, the snake bit through and pierced the bottom of it's mouth and got the handlers finger; was incredible.

Ended up being a dry bite which was lucky.


----------



## SYNeR (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone else look at the newspaper to see if it was Australian and thus someone's exotic/illegal pet?


----------



## sher_khan13 (Jul 14, 2011)

hahaha what a stumpy bugger!

absolutely beautiful though...


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 14, 2011)

dont tell us where it is coz i will steal it LOL, ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 14, 2011)

looks like a row of pencils on its back...


----------



## glassless_mind (Jul 14, 2011)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice but we will never be able to keep them here


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 14, 2011)

pythrulz said:


> Very nice but we will never be able to keep them here



And just as well, they grow huge.


----------



## Boidae (Jul 14, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> And just as well, they grow huge.



Wow :shock:


----------



## longqi (Jul 14, 2011)

Nearly as fast as a death adder in the wild
Central Africans are scared stiff of them
Captive ones are always kept fat and lazy

But must admit that is the nicest one Ive ever seen


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG!!! Wow. Just. Wow.


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 14, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> largest fangs in the world i believe?
> 
> amazing looking snake


yeah apparently they can get to 3 inches


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 14, 2011)

Was a great photo of one going the rounds, a while back, of one feeding on moggies..



byron_moses said:


> yeah apparently they can get to 3 inches



Nothing wrong with a 33% exageration...


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 14, 2011)

sorry i stand corrected is only 2 inches


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 14, 2011)

longqi said:


> Nearly as fast as a death adder in the wild
> Central Africans are scared stiff of them
> Captive ones are always kept fat and lazy
> 
> But must admit that is the nicest one Ive ever seen



What do you mean nearly as fast? Do you have info on their comparable strike speeds? I would be interested in seeing any info you have on comparative strike speed.

They are very lazy and sluggish...and for a viper "good" tempered...Not like those murderous Bothrops snakes of South and Central America.


----------



## glassless_mind (Jul 14, 2011)

This is such a beautiful snake, I keep showing anybody who will listen to me! So far, everyone's been impressed. I love her!


----------



## unseen (Jul 15, 2011)

‪Fatal Attractions- Gaboon Viper Kills Its Owner‬&rlm; - YouTube check this


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jul 15, 2011)

unseen said:


> ‪Fatal Attractions- Gaboon Viper Kills Its Owner‬‏ - YouTube check this


Thats intence but stupid idea letting the snake free roam


----------



## najanaja (Jul 15, 2011)

wow,,, its amazing what is out there... that is hot


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 15, 2011)

I once watched a documentary where it showed a gaboon viper striking. It was SOOOOOOO fast! Blink and you would miss it. Also, it is so well camouflaged while in the leaf litter, you couldn't see it until you were right on top of it. Really is an awesome creature!

Wasn't that pretty or defined with it's pattern, assuming it's captive bred with selective breeding?
Nice snake either way, though I'd be too chicken to keep one lol


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 15, 2011)

dylan-rocks said:


> Thats intence but stupid idea letting the snake free roam



Some people get complacent and forget that most if not all reptiles can not be domesticated and can/will lash out an any given moment as they see fit.

As her sister said in the interview at the end of that clip, she treated them as if they were human. Don't get me wrong, I love my animals, but at the end of the day you just have to remember to always be careful and on your toes.

The same goes for constrictors and venomous species IMO.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 15, 2011)

unseen said:


> ‪Fatal Attractions- Gaboon Viper Kills Its Owner‬‏ - YouTube check this


 
Just watched that video. I am sorry to say but she is a dumbass lol. As if you would let a gaboon viper free roam your house. In my house, only the beardie and pug dog get those privelliges.


----------



## D3pro (Jul 15, 2011)

Love the gaboons. Their like a death adder on steroids


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 15, 2011)

I am quite surprised how many are gobsmacked about Gaboon viper - haven't you seen one before?
This is even more spectacular species - the Rhinoceros viper of Africa.

View attachment 209348
View attachment 209349
View attachment 209350


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 15, 2011)

Your links arent working waterrat


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 15, 2011)

They work for me. ???


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jul 15, 2011)

amazing snake, i'm speechless so thats all i can think of to say lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 15, 2011)

i can see them in the 2nd one. thats gorgeous too..


----------



## shabori (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone else look at the newspaper to see if it was Australian and thus someone's exotic/illegal pet?

I saw a couple of my quilts in that paper LOL


----------



## cactus2u (Jul 15, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Their do have formidable fangs.



WOW!!!! Quadruple trouble


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 15, 2011)

They're even more impressive when you're holding them!


----------

